# do-it-yourself custom camo



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

I wanted to camo 2 of my shotguns and ran across a step by step blog on another site.  Both guns are Remingtons with a black finish. 

Materials:

Primer
FLAT Black, Tan, Green
Acrylic Tan, Brown, Green, Black
Matte Clear
paint thinner or acetone
brushes
rubber gloves are nice

Here's my wife with the before.....


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*step 2*

I disassembled the gun to this extent and cleaned the surfaces with acetone.  I also used a fine wire wheel to remove any rusty area on the barrel and receiver.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*step 3*

After taping up the areas that didn't require paint, I hung the individual pieces and primed and painted all surfaces with camo flat tan.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*step4*

The first background is made with thicker blades of grass and camo drab green spray paint.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*Step 5*

next layer of background is done with camo black (or brown) over more fine reeds. Try to place these in the green overspray, and not directly on the previous thicker background.  It's very easy to apply too much blac here.  Go light!  If it looks too dark, lightly paint the back areas with tan, then use the thicker reeds again.

After this step, I reassembled the guns (minus the recoil pads) and taped off the trigger guard and action.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*step 6*

you'll need 2 artist paint brushes (one about .5" and one about .25" wide, both angled at the tip) and 4 colors of acrylic paint; black, brown, tan, and green.  This is where it's helpful to have an artistic wife. She got the hang of it quick and her gun looked better than mine.  Practice before you start on your gun.  If you screw up, use alcohol and a rag and wipe it off. 

Start by covering the gun in tan blades of grass:


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*step 7*

after the tan dries, we accented each blade with brown, then black.

The green goes separately and sparingly.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

here are the barrels:


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 13, 2013)

Need more guns to "practice" on? Just kidding those look great. Send me a pm if you're interested in a paying customer.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*step 7*

Finally, 3 coats of clear, and you're done...


----------



## mudpuppy928 (Jan 13, 2013)

Now thats awesome. Great job


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, great looking camo job.


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*finished!*

my beautiful love, and my wife....


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

*one more..*

last one


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great!  Wife too!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 13, 2013)

BigCountry19 said:


> Looks great!  Wife too!



knew that was coming

Seriously though it looks great!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 13, 2013)

How much wood you charge to do a over/under??


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

i don't think either of us are ready for paying customers. Plus, it takes about 4 or 5 hours.  You can pay to have one dipped for about $200.  I can't imagine painting one for less than that and dipping probably looks better.  I promise you can do it yourself and it's fun....


----------



## S.Tanner (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks great. Very informative.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 13, 2013)

Great post......
Looks great


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

if anyone wants to try it, pm me and I'll detail the sticky steps.  I learned so much from the 1st go-round, my next one is gonna be awesome.  I wanna do a whole boat....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look awesome! You could make some serious bucks doing that!


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

We're gonna perfect this wetland pattern and come up w/ a Spring pattern....


----------



## padkisson (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 13, 2013)

Meason said:


> if anyone wants to try it, pm me and I'll detail the sticky steps.  I learned so much from the 1st go-round, my next one is gonna be awesome.  I wanna do a whole boat....



I guess I could sacrifice my boat if need be!! That is an awesome looking paint job bud..


----------



## Meason (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! My wife and I are camo'ng everything now.  Bout to do my Remington 700 Mountain rifle....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 13, 2013)

Custom!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 13, 2013)

If you want to do a whole boat you can do mine, I am in newnan and its a duck boat with 15 inch sides.  Its already got factory camo but if you need a canvas have at it.  Duck huntin boys will bring there boats from two states away to get a good camo job.


----------



## cbritta (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look fantastic... Great work


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 13, 2013)

You cant beat that with a stick, looks good man!


----------



## imac985 (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks awsome thats a great job! my wife is the same way except she helps repaint my decoys. havent painted a gun yet might have to let her do that one day! just gotta give us an update down the road on how the paint holds up


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 13, 2013)

THAT ........is freaking awesome my friend.  Freaking outstanding.


----------



## Meason (Jan 14, 2013)

I expect it to do well, based on the blog I stole this from.  It was 6 years ago. Plus, I've got a dipped gun too. It all wears off if it gets banged around, you just can't touch up a dipped gun like you could touch up a painted gun.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 14, 2013)

Guess I know what I'll be doing on the break between duck and turkey season to the ol' 870.  Those turned out great man!


----------



## anyduckado (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice job. Those guns look great.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 14, 2013)

I've got an Xterra you guys could try on too


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 14, 2013)

This will happen to my gun now. Those look great, and to think I was about to get it dipped.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you find that the clearcoat changed the essence of the camo?  I did a very similar job on a rifle a few years ago and was extremely pleased with the pattern... until I applied a coat of clear.  Many of the subtle patterns I had spent so much time creating seemed to disappear.  The whole color seemed to change from more tan to more green.  The clearcoat muted the colors and what had previously been 5 distinct colors blended more into 2 or 3.  I was not happy with the finished product.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing! Great Job!


----------



## Meason (Jan 21, 2013)

NGSportsman, I didn't experience that at all. As a matter of fact, the clear seemed to enhance the intricacy of the colors....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2013)

Meason said:


> NGSportsman, I didn't experience that at all. As a matter of fact, the clear seemed to enhance the intricacy of the colors....




What type of clear did you use?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 22, 2013)

You better not lay those on the ground or you will never find them!


----------



## Meason (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe it was Krylon matte clear.  I'll check.  I made sure it was applied in warm air. 3 coats. It held up remarkably well thus w/e. Banged it around a lot. No dings...


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Jan 27, 2013)

*I had my 13 year old daughter use your instructions for my 270.*

See below:


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Results*

After with my wife holding..


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 27, 2013)

Snackdaddy66 said:


> After with my wife holding..



Looks great.  Should have done the scope and rings too.

I've sprayed a few shotguns, but I just can't bring myself to paint a rifle.  I keep saying I'm gonna camo the black synthetic stocks on 2 of my deer rifles, but I always chicken out.


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good job..looks great


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 28, 2013)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Buckerama (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome job


----------

